# Handtrapping techniques in boxing



## StreetReady

I've never boxed competitively so I was wondering if hand trapping techniques are allowed in boxing. Just for the record I stand orthodox. I know it's nearly impossible to grip anything with boxing gloves on, but during sparring, I was able to get my opponent trapped inside a corner and with my strong (right) hand, I was able to push his jabbing arm into his torso and trap him in the ring corner. He wasn't able to move out the corner or punch back.

With my front hand (left), I was able to throw hooks and uppercuts practically at will. My boxing coach didn't say anything about it being an illegal technique, but it's definitely effective for landing some solid shots to a trapped opponent. 

I don't see it used a lot often in amateur boxing matches so I was just wondering if it's a legal boxing technique? Anybody have the answer? 

It's a really effective technique to tie up your opponent against a wall or corner. I first heard about hand trapping concepts from Bruce Lee and later learned he borrowed them from Wing Chun. 

So is it legal in boxing?


----------



## Cyriacus

Grab? Eh, not exactly. But Bruce Lees way isnt the only way. There are ways and means of doing similar things. Its legal, as far as I know, but its better to use methods that dont need the hands.

Other than that, getting someone in the corner isnt uncommon at all. The corner is a great place to hurt or get hurt.
What You were doing is pushing, and since You werent holding, Im pretty sure it doesnt count as a clinch.
But without rules? Be wary of someone whacking You in the kidneys for getting that close.


----------



## StreetReady

Yeah, I don't actually clinch them. I just push their lead arm into their torso and trap them in the corner. I keep my trapping hand pressed against them to keep them stationed in the corner. Once I trap the lead arm across their body against their torso, they don't really have many opportunities to fire any punches at me. Maybe I'll have to make a video to better demonstrate what I'm talking about. I know this technique works because I've used it in live sparring.


----------



## Cyriacus

Ive used it, mate - But hitting the kidneys requires nothing more than a loose forearm.


----------

